# Burning smell under hood



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

So today i noticed a burning smell coming from my vents while they were on. Then i got home and opened my hood to smell an extreme amount of the same burning smell. Not sure if its rubber or collant smell. I looked at all the harnesses and hoses visible and didnt see anything. There is no leaks and no smoking. It sort of smells like its coming from the back of the engine. The odd thing is there is no leaks. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

So what is the car? Looks like an 2006, check the BCM harness above the glove box if it smells like electrical.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry yeah its an 2006 with only 13,000 miles. Im thinking it could be the collant lines running into the heater core. But not sure


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

If it's a sweet smell, it's coolant. Be careful. Burning up your engine because you're out of coolant will fk it up in ways you can only imagine. Check your hoses, especially the fuel lines. Do you still have the plastic GTO engine covers? Check the fuel line at the back of the fuel rail on the right side near the windshield (at the back of the engine). The plastic covers have been known to rub the insulation off and cause fuel leaks and fires. Inspect that closely. Check your belts too. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Have a look at the wiring harnesses up near the head on the drivers side. The best inspection will be with the FRCs off. Check the conduit around the wires for some melting... I found some by surprise one day.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well its not collant. I have had a cold so cant smell very well. But This morning i drove it to my buddy garage and it was def the smell of burning plastic. I took the fuel rail cover off and check every hose and electrical harnesses visible, i even reached behind the engine and looked/felt the harnesses and nothing. Soi im guessing its in my dashboard somewhere. Thats where im at right now. My friend is going to look it over tonight and ill let you know. But the smell is coming from the back of the engine


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You don't state whether your car is auto or manual. If its manual, sure its not your clutch? A burning clutch will emit a kind of electrical or plastic burning smell.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Fan resistor*

My fan resistor burned out and melted some wires. Bad smell.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry its a manual. But everything seems fine with the clutch


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I've put 100 miles on it and ran it for about 3 hours total, and still have a burning plastic smell. Had it up on lift and saw nothing. No bags stuck on the exhaust or anything. I really dont want to remove the dash board. But im thinking if its been ran for about 3 hrs would something noticable happened if it is under the dash, like melting wire would short something out.


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Mine had a burning rubber / plastic smell a while back, checked everything to no avail, I believe it could have been tar on the exhaust because it went away and did not return.


----------

